# BOOKS Homesteading, Cooking, Crafts, Farm Animals More 8-22



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

[FONT=&quot]Here is a new list of books I have available plus old listings with lower prices. I can give a discount if you buy a bunch! Let me know if you would like me to post pictures of any books. I can accept MO, PayPal, well hidden cash or check but would have to wait 10 days after deposit before I could ship. These prices do not include shipping. Media mail shipping is based on weight.

[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]NEW BOOKS:[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]GARDENING & HOMESTEADING[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Mobile Home Gardening&#8221; by Duane G. Newcomb, softcover, 1963, 154 pages, good condition with cover wear, info on container gardening, roses, hanging gardens, garden structures, more $5[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Grow Your Own Chinese Vegetables&#8221; by Geri Harrington, Garden Way Book, softcover, 1984, 268 pages, very good condition $5[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Successful Gardening with Limited Water&#8221; by Margaret Tipton Wheatly, softcover, 1978, 128 pages, former library book $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Lumber Form Local Woodlots&#8221; Cooperative Extension book, softcover, 1988, 43 pages, former library book, good condition, woodlot resources, harvesting timber, sawing logs into lumber, seasoning lumber $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Timber Management for Small Woodlots&#8221; Cooperative Extension book, softcover, 1994, 56 pages, former library book, good condition, includes estimating standing timber, woodlot management practices, and harvest and sale of timber $4[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]HOMEMAKING[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Mary Ellen&#8217;s 1,000 New Helpful Tips&#8221; by Mary Ellen Pinkham, spiral bound, 1983, 153 pages, very good condition, $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;The Tightwad Gazette&#8221; by Amy Dacyczyn, softcover, 1992, 307 pages, VG $4[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]&#8220;The Tightwad Gazette II&#8221; 1995, 293 pages, VG $4[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]&#8220;The Tightwad Gazette III&#8221; 1996, 272 pages, VG $4[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] All three for $10[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ANIMALS[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Storey&#8217;s Guide to Raising Ducks&#8221; by Dave Holderread, softcover, 2001, 316 pages, VG $5[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]COOKBOOKS[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Extending the Table&#8221; by Joetta Handrich Schlabach, Recipes and Stories in the spirit of More-With-Less, spiral bound, 1991, 336 pages, VG $6[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Pressure Cooking&#8221; by Ida Allen Bailey, hardcover, 1947, 403 pages, cover starting to come loose $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Pressure Cooking&#8221; by Alma Payne Ralston, softcover, 1977, 183 pages, wear to cover $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;The Victory Garden Cookbook&#8221; by Marian Morash, softcover, 1983, 374 pages, cover worn and completely loose $4[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]CRAFTS[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Ball Idea Book&#8221; softcover, 2003, 33 pages, VG $3 [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;An Introduction to Twenty-One Traditional Yankee Home Crafts&#8221; by Barbara Radcliffe Rogers, softcover, 1979, 141 pages, good condition, $5[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;The Woodturner&#8217;s Workbook&#8221; by Ray Key, hardcover, 1992, 112 pages, former library book VG, $5[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Knit Knacks&#8221; by Pat Trexler, hardcover, 1975, 96 pages, VG $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Vogue Knitting&#8221; hardcover with DJ, 1989, 280 pages, VG with wear to DJ, $5[/FONT]



*[FONT=&quot]OLD LISTINGS:[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]GENERAL HOMESTEADING[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Build It Yourself Homesteading&#8221; from Organic Gardening, softcover, 1973, 96 pages, very good, includes info on cold frames, greenhouses, compost, food dryer, dig your own shallow well, build a minibarn & more $4[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;The Home Workplace&#8221; from Organic Gardening, softcover, undated, probably 1970&#8217;s, 127 pages, very good, includes info on constructing wheelbarrow, cold frame, cider press, fruit picker, mushroom growing shelves, greenhouse, lime spreader, bee hive, honey extractor, greywater irrigation systems, pedal powered grain mill, irrigation pump, and more $4[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Repairing the Farmhouse&#8221; Cornell Extension Bulletin, softcover, 1946, 34 pages, acceptable condition, info on structural repair, heating, plumbing, water, and electric $2[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Fences for the Farmland and Rural Home&#8221; USDA booklet, softcover, 1971, 26 pages, VG, fenceposts, woven wire fences, barbed wire fences, board fences, electric fences, gateways, and more $2[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Woodswoman&#8221; by Anne Bastille, softcover, 1976, 277 pages, acceptable condition with heavy cover wear including missing portion of back cover, true Adirondack homesteading story $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]BUILDING HOMES AND OUTBUILDINGS[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;The Timber Frame House &#8211; Design, Construction, Finishing&#8221; by Tedd Benson, softcover, 1990, 225 pages, VG $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Build Your Own Shed Manual&#8221; U-Can-Do series, softcover,1998, 44 pages, VG $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Do-It-Yourself Housebuilding &#8211; The Complete Handbook&#8221; by George Nash, softcover, 1997, 704 pages, VG $4[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;The Outdoor How-To-Build-It Book&#8221; by Robert Lee Behme, hardcover with dust jacket, 1971, 248 pages, good to very good with wear to DJ, includes info on building outdoor lighting, fences and gates, walls, decks, outdoor shelters, coldframes, and more $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ALTERNATIVE ENERGY[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;The Mother Earth News Handbook of Homemade Power&#8221; softcover, 1974, 374 pages, good, includes info on wood, water, wind, solar, and methane $4[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Approaching Free Energy&#8221; by editor&#8217;s of Rodale&#8217;s New Shelter, softcover, 1982, 116 pages, VG, includes info on passive solar energy and some on underground building $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Energy-Saving Projects for the Home&#8221; from Ortho Books, softcover, 1980, 112 pages, VG, includes info on solar energy and wood heat $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Survival Scrapbook #3 Energy&#8221; by Stefan A. Szczelkun, softcover, 1974, VG ex-library book, info on making solar, wind, tidal, bio-gas, and animal power $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]FARM ANIMALS[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Beef &#8211; Slaughtering, Cutting, Preserving and Cooking on the Farm&#8221; USDA publication, softcover, 1977, 68 pages, good to VG $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Raising Rabbits&#8221; by Ann Kanable, softcover, 1977, 191 pages, good condition with cover wear including writing on front cover $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Profitable Dairy Management&#8221; published by the Beacon Milling Co., softcover, 1961, 192 pages, good $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Raising Sheep the Modern Way&#8221; by Paula Simmons, softcover, 1979, 234 pages, good condition, ex library book, heavy sun fading on cover, starting to separate at center $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;A Guide to Raising Llamas&#8221; by Gale Birutta, A Storey Animal Handbook, softcover, 1997, 327 pages, VG $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Eggs and Chickens&#8221; Garden Way Bulletin, softcover, 1978, 30 pages, VG $2[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]COOKBOOKS[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Home Sausage Making &#8211; Healthy Low-Salt, Low Fat Recipes&#8221; by Charles Reavis, softcover, 1988, 168 pages, VG $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Better Homes and Gardens Homemade Bread Cook Book&#8221; hardcover, 1973, 96 pages, good to VG $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;The Garden Way Bread Book &#8211; A Baker&#8217;s Almanac&#8221; by Ellen Foscue Johnson, softcover, 1979, 192 pages, good condition with cover wear $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Sunset Breads Step-By-Step Techniques &#8211; Basic Breads, Croissants, Sourdough, Whole-grain&#8221; softcover, 1984, 128 pages, VG $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Whole Grains &#8211; Grow, Harvest & Cook Your Own&#8221; by Sara Pitzer, A Garden Way Book, softcover, 1981, 169 pages, good to very good condition $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;The Complete Bread Cookbook&#8221; by Ted and Jean Kaufman, hardcover with DJ, 1969, 254 pages, good to very good $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;Cooking with Dried Beans&#8221; Storey/Garden Way Publishing, softcover, 1982, 32 pages VG $2[/FONT]


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh! Cindy, I'd love to have the Garden Way Bread Book, Woodswoman, The Victory Garden Cookbook, and the Ball Idea book. I hope they're still available.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Horseyrider - sending you a PM.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Would lie the book..Woods women..by Anne La Bastille. Will PM you too !!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I would like the following please:

Animal:
Storeys Guide to Raising Ducks
Eggs and Chickens
Raising Rabbits

Homesteading:
Build It yourself Homestead
The Home Work Place
The Outdoor How to Build it Book

Sending PM
Thank you.


----------



## blujenes (Apr 18, 2010)

I would like these if still available:

[FONT=&quot]âPressure Cookingâ by Ida Allen Bailey, hardcover, 1947, 403 pages, cover starting to come loose $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âPressure Cookingâ by Alma Payne Ralston, softcover, 1977, 183 pages, wear to cover $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âThe Victory Garden Cookbookâ by Marian Morash, softcover, 1983, 374 pages, cover worn and completely loose $4[/FONT]


----------



## maude73529 (May 10, 2002)

Here is the list I would like if you do paypal.

[FONT="&amp]The Mother Earth News Handbook of Homemade Powerâ softcover, 1974, 374 pages, good, includes info on wood, water, wind, solar, and methane $4[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT="&amp]âVogue Knittingâ hardcover with DJ, 1989, 280 pages, VG with wear to DJ, $5[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT="Verdana"]
[/FONT][FONT="&amp]âThe Garden Way Bread Book â A Bakerâs Almanacâ by Ellen Foscue Johnson, softcover, 1979, 192 pages, good condition with cover wear $3[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT="&amp]âSunset Breads Step-By-Step Techniques â Basic Breads, Croissants, Sourdough, Whole-grainâ softcover, 1984, 128 pages, VG $3

âWhole Grains â Grow, Harvest & Cook Your Ownâ by Sara Pitzer, A Garden Way Book, softcover, 1981, 169 pages, good to very good condition $3

âThe Complete Bread Cookbookâ by Ted and Jean Kaufman, hardcover with DJ, 1969, 254 pages, good to very good $3

âCooking with Dried Beansâ Storey/Garden Way Publishing, softcover, 1982, 32 pages VG $2[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT="Verdana"] [/FONT]
[FONT="&amp]Home Sausage Making â Healthy Low-Salt, Low Fat Recipesâ by Charles Reavis, softcover, 1988, 168 pages, VG $3

âBetter Homes and Gardens Homemade Bread Cook Bookâ hardcover, 1973, 96 pages, good to VG $3[/FONT]
[FONT="&amp]
âBeef â Slaughtering, Cutting, Preserving and Cooking on the Farmâ USDA publication, softcover, 1977, 68 pages, good to VG $3[/FONT]
If you will pm me I will send you my address. thank you


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

bluejunes and maude - I'll be sending PM's shortly. Thanks!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Here's an updated list of books that I still have available:

*[FONT=&quot]NEW BOOKS:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]GARDENING & HOMESTEADING[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]*âMobile Home Gardeningâ by Duane G. Newcomb, softcover, 1963, 154 pages, good condition with cover wear, info on container gardening, roses, hanging gardens, garden structures, more $5*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*âGrow Your Own Chinese Vegetablesâ by Geri Harrington, Garden Way Book, softcover, 1984, 268 pages, very good condition $5*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*âSuccessful Gardening with Limited Waterâ by Margaret Tipton Wheatly, softcover, 1978, 128 pages, former library book $4*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*âLumber Form Local Woodlotsâ Cooperative Extension book, softcover, 1988, 43 pages, former library book, good condition, woodlot resources, harvesting timber, sawing logs into lumber, seasoning lumber $4*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*âTimber Management for Small Woodlotsâ Cooperative Extension book, softcover, 1994, 56 pages, former library book, good condition, includes estimating standing timber, woodlot management practices, and harvest and sale of timber $4*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]HOMEMAKING[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*âMary Ellenâs 1,000 New Helpful Tipsâ by Mary Ellen Pinkham, spiral bound, 1983, 153 pages, very good condition, $3*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*âThe Tightwad Gazetteâ by Amy Dacyczyn, softcover, 1992, 307 pages, VG $4*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*âThe Tightwad Gazette IIâ 1995, 293 pages, VG $4*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*âThe Tightwad Gazette IIIâ 1996, 272 pages, VG $4*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]* All three for $10*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]COOKBOOKS[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*âExtending the Tableâ by Joetta Handrich Schlabach, Recipes and Stories in the spirit of More-With-Less, spiral bound, 1991, 336 pages, VG $6*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]CRAFTS[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*âAn Introduction to Twenty-One Traditional Yankee Home Craftsâ by Barbara Radcliffe Rogers, softcover, 1979, 141 pages, good condition, $5*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*âThe Woodturnerâs Workbookâ by Ray Key, hardcover, 1992, 112 pages, former library book VG, $5*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*âKnit Knacksâ by Pat Trexler, hardcover, 1975, 96 pages, VG $4*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]OLDER LISTINGS
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]GENERAL HOMESTEADING[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]âRepairing the Farmhouseâ Cornell Extension Bulletin, softcover, 1946, 34 pages, acceptable condition, info on structural repair, heating, plumbing, water, and electric $2[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]âFences for the Farmland and Rural Homeâ USDA booklet, softcover, 1971, 26 pages, VG, fenceposts, woven wire fences, barbed wire fences, board fences, electric fences, gateways, and more $2[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]BUILDING HOMES AND OUTBUILDINGS[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]âThe Timber Frame House â Design, Construction, Finishingâ by Tedd Benson, softcover, 1990, 225 pages, VG $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]âBuild Your Own Shed Manualâ U-Can-Do series, softcover,1998, 44 pages, VG $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]âDo-It-Yourself Housebuilding â The Complete Handbookâ by George Nash, softcover, 1997, 704 pages, VG $4[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ALTERNATIVE ENERGY[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]âApproaching Free Energyâ by editorâs of Rodaleâs New Shelter, softcover, 1982, 116 pages, VG, includes info on passive solar energy and some on underground building $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]âEnergy-Saving Projects for the Homeâ from Ortho Books, softcover, 1980, 112 pages, VG, includes info on solar energy and wood heat $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]âSurvival Scrapbook #3 Energyâ by Stefan A. Szczelkun, softcover, 1974, VG ex-library book, info on making solar, wind, tidal, bio-gas, and animal power $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]FARM ANIMALS[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]âProfitable Dairy Managementâ published by the Beacon Milling Co., softcover, 1961, 192 pages, good $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]âRaising Sheep the Modern Wayâ by Paula Simmons, softcover, 1979, 234 pages, good condition, ex library book, heavy sun fading on cover, starting to separate at center $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]âA Guide to Raising Llamasâ by Gale Birutta, A Storey Animal Handbook, softcover, 1997, 327 pages, VG $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Awww shucks, a couple of books I would have liked at gone. Darn it! I am sending a PM.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you Cindy, my package arrived yesterday. I so appreciate your prompt shipping!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Glad they got there safely!


----------

